# Spam: 2006 Look 585 blk Med frame for sale



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Linky
http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=3707&cat=all

Too big for me. Less than 1000 mi. Flawless.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Price lowered to $1600.

That's an absolute steal for a mint 585.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

rensho said:


> Price lowered to $1600.
> 
> That's an absolute steal for a mint 585.


PM me when the price hits $1000 

Seriously, that is a lovely frame that I think would suit me soooo well, but I just can't justify spending so much on a bike that I don't really need, especially since I've only had my LOOK for 1.5 years.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> PM me when the price hits $1000
> 
> Seriously, that is a lovely frame that I think would suit me soooo well, but I just can't justify spending so much on a bike that I don't really need, especially since I've only had my LOOK for 1.5 years.


Well, you're the nicest guy I hope to never ship my frame to. 

It is a lovely frame. I love my white 51cm 585.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

rensho said:


> Well, you're the nicest guy I hope to never ship my frame to.
> 
> It is a lovely frame. I love my white 51cm 585.



I have a buyer for it, he just isnt quite ready yet. I think he was talking about august.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Last call. $1550. Man, can't believe you can essentially get a new 585 for $1550. I'm doing it all wrong; buy high, sell low.


----------

